# Reheating Tamales?



## texasgirl

Will the tamales dry out when reheating? Is there a special way to reheat them?


----------



## Guts

may be try a steamer?


----------



## texasgirl

I was hoping for something that didn't include the steamer again. Mil doesn't have one and I'm taking her some that I cooked last night.


----------



## Guts

try heating them in sauce like enchilada


----------



## Andy M.

The microwave's strength is reheating.  Wrap the tamale in a paper towel and microwave it just until warm.


----------



## texasgirl

With or without the husk, Andy?


----------



## GB

I would just spritz the husk with some water and then microwave it.


----------



## Andy M.

texasgirl said:
			
		

> With or without the husk, Andy?


 
What GB said...


----------



## texasgirl

Cool thanks!!!


----------



## Shunka

texasgirl, dampen the papertowel (not too wet!!) and put it over the tamale in the microwave. That will do the best job of it without a steamer.


----------



## Suus

mmm, tamales, we don't get them here in Holland. Did you make them yourself Texasgirl? If so, are you willing to share your recipe?


----------



## texasgirl

Suus, this is where I got the recipe. Just follow exactly, and they come out really good. Remember to keep the stock from the chicken and pork.


----------



## corazon

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Suus, this is where I got the recipe. Just follow exactly, and they come out really good. Remember to keep the stock from the chicken and pork.


 
And to keep checking your water when you're steaming.  It's easy to forget about and you don't want all your hard work wasted.


----------



## texasgirl

Tip: put a penny in the water. It rattles. When the water get's low, it will change it's pitch.


----------



## Claire

I'm with guts -- I put a dollop of a favorite sauce (Mrs Renfrews is my current favorite brand of salsas and sauces), then nuke.  It doesn't take long, and the sauce/salsa keeps it moist.


----------

